# House



## jana.bo99

I am not sure if that was before, but I can try:

Slovenian: Hiša!

Croatian:  Kuća!

German:   Das Haus!

jana.bo


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: בית (_bait_)

*Spanish*: Casa


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*

家 (_ie_): Probably this is the most ordinary word for "house" but it often refers to an idea of family consisting of paternal lineal relatives.

家屋 (_kaoku_): This refers only to houses as physical structure.

家 (_uchi_): Literally "inside," it refers to something akin to "home." It can, however, be used interchangeably with 家 (_ie_) as the Chinese character representation shows.


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

domo

*Afrikaans*:

huis


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *talo
*Swedish: *hus
*Hungarian: *ház
*Russian: *дом* [dom]


----------



## Kangy

Just to add a little twist to the thread...
Do your languages make a distinction between _house_ and _home_?

In Spanish, we have *casa* for _house_ (as already mentioned by Mjolnir), and *hogar* for _home_.
However, the latter's not frequently used in common speech, but it's rather reserved for literature and/or formal contexts. It's much more "poetical", if you will.


----------



## Mjolnir

A very interesting twist, Kangy 

Hebrew does make a distinction between house and home, but they're both basically בית (_bait_).

If you want to say "I'm going home", you say "אני הולך הביתה" (_ani holech habaita_), which is literally "I'm going to the direction of the house". *
If you want to say "I'm going to the house", you say "אני הולך לבית" (literally).
So home usually gets a suffix and a prefix (_ha-bait-a_).

* "I'm going to the direction of the house" has a different translation, without "home", so you can differentiate between the two.


----------



## avok

Flaminius said:


> *Japanese:*
> 
> 家 *(ie):* Probably this is the most ordinary word for "house" but it often refers to an idea of family consisting of paternal lineal relatives


 

"ie" is like Turkish "*ev*" which means house. How do you say "in the house" or "to the house" in Japanese?


----------



## Flaminius

avok said:


> "ie" is like Turkish "*ev*" which means house. How do you say "in the house" or "to the house" in Japanese?


I am not sure how _ie_ and _ev_ can be like each other but _*ipe_ in Archaic Japanese looks more irrelevant to the Turkish word.  Anyway, "in the house" and "to the house" are expressed by combinations of postpositions and abstract nouns (since definite/indefinite is not a grammatical distinction in Japanese, "the" in your examples are omitted):
in house; ie-no naka-de (house-of inside-at)
to house; ie-ni (house-to)


----------



## Outsider

Kangy said:


> Do your languages make a distinction between _house_ and _home_?
> 
> In Spanish, we have *casa* for _house_ (as already mentioned by Mjolnir), and *hogar* for _home_.
> However, the latter's not frequently used in common speech, but it's rather reserved for literature and/or formal contexts. It's much more "poetical", if you will.


That's very similar to Portuguese, where *casa* is house and *lar* is home. For example, we say _lar, doce lar_ for "home, sweet home".


----------



## Kangy

Just like in Spanish: "Hogar, dulce hogar" 

Mjolnir, that's very interesting. So you use the words differently as far as grammar.


----------



## Stéphane89

In French we say: *une maison*.


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic there are several names that can be translated to house with nuances between them:

بيت bait = a house in the sense of a home, it also applies to a condo, mobile home, tent (if it's the normal place of residence), palace...etc.
دار daar = a house in the sense of a building so this word can be also be used in names such as "court house" or "guest house".
منزل manzil = a house that several or many people live in, so it can also apply to an appartment house.
مسكن maskan = a house in the sense of "a place to live", so it can also apply to a dorm or anything similar.


----------



## Oschito

In Spanish, I always get caught up wanting to say "I'm going home", not necessarily in the sense of going to the house in which my parents reside, but the place I grew up and feels familiar and "home-like". 

Even if I did not have a house there, I would still call it home. 

Does anyone have a satisfying substitute in Spanish? Does this idea exist in other languages?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*
House = huis
Home, at home = thuis (also used as a noun)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Most common word is
*dům *(nominative, _sg._ (or acc.); 
other cases strongly differ: gen., dat., loc.1: domu, voc.: dome, loc.2: domě, instr.: domem; _pl._ nom., acc., voc., instr.: domy, gen.: domů, dat.: domům, loc.: domech)
Other synonyms/or diminutives: domek, domeček, barák, barec, baráček, barabizna, kúča/kůča, kučka, vila(villa), vilka, palác, hrad, hrádek, hradlo, zámek, chata, chatka, chatička, chatrč, chajda, chýše, chyška/chýška, chyže, salaš, stodola, hájenka, ratejna, obydlí, bydlo, usedlost, sedlo, sídlo, zboží, statek, samota, stavení, budova, činžák, panelák, věžák, mrakodrap, úchylek, příchylek, útulek, přístřeší, přístřešek, srub, fazenda, residence/rezidence, byt, příbytek, přístavek, kumbál, hampejz, okál, fiňák, bungalov, brloh, hacienda, budoár, stavba, novostavba, pavlač, pavláčka, mansarda, kotec, kotedž, kolej, bytovka... ...


----------



## kusurija

In Lituanian:
namas (most common)
other: pirkia, būstas, pastatas...


----------



## avok

Flaminius said:


> I am not sure how _ie_ and _ev_ can be like each other but _*ipe_ in Archaic Japanese looks more irrelevant to the Turkish word. Anyway, "in the house" and "to the house" are expressed by combinations of postpositions and abstract nouns (since definite/indefinite is not a grammatical distinction in Japanese, "the" in your examples are omitted):
> in house; ie-no naka-de (house-of inside-at)
> to house; ie-ni (house-to)


 
Hmm I am just looking for similarities between Turkish and Japanese since they are both supposed to be Altaic.

In Turkish :

*Ev-de*: Evde: At Home, in the house
*Ev-e*: Eve: To the house

I think "ie-no naka-de" is something like "inside the house". Can't you say "*ie-de* " for "at home" ? 

I think the literal translation of "ieno nakade" would be "ev-in için-de", "evin içinde" in Turkish ...


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's *casă*. Other closely related words meaning "home" are *domiciliu* and *locuinţă*. 

 robbie


----------



## Orreaga

The usual translation of the English word "house" in other languages I've studied is somewhat broader than what we usually think of as a "house" in English. Often it includes many other kinds of buildings which are called something else in English, or can be compound in English (e.g. "apartment house", "boarding house"). Typically, at least in American English, "house" (unqualified) has come to mean primarily a free-standing single-family dwelling.

Embarrassingly, in parts of the Southeast US, there was a distinction (maybe it still persists) between whites and blacks; white people referred to their dwellings as "homes", and "house" was used specifically for dwellings of black people.

In Navajo, *kin* can mean house, trading post, or other building; *hooghan* is the traditional Navajo family dwelling, or hogan, which also has the connotation "home", even when not referring to a traditional hogan.


----------



## Outsider

Oschito said:


> In Spanish, I always get caught up wanting to say "I'm going home", not necessarily in the sense of going to the house in which my parents reside, but the place I grew up and feels familiar and "home-like".
> 
> Even if I did not have a house there, I would still call it home.
> 
> Does anyone have a satisfying substitute in Spanish? Does this idea exist in other languages?


"Vuelvo a casa"?


----------



## cALLgUrl

In Philippines (Tagalog):

house--bahay
home--tahanan 

The two words are interchangeable, it just depends on how you use it in a sentence.


----------



## yam1983

in Filipino/Tagalog: bahay
Bisaya: balay
Chavacano: casa 
Tausug: Bay

chavacano for house is casa, like the spanish for house...


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello to all,

House is any building, anywhere.

Home is the house, where we live. Could be: my house or my home.

I am going home:

Slovenian:  Grem domov (Jaz grem domov)!

I am going home:

Croatian:    Idem kući (house and not home)! Idem doma (what is in use in some villages)!

I am going home:

German:     Ich gehe nach Hause! (again is house)

jana.bo


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Sardinian:

_*Domo*_ (Variants: _Dommo, Dommu, Domu_) 
Even though it ends in –o/-u it is feminine like in Latin: _dŏmŭs_.

Greek:

House: _*οικία*_ [ikía], _*οίκος*_ [íkos], _*σπίτι*_ [spíti]
Home: _*κατοικία*_ [katoikía], _*οικογενειακή εστία*_ [ikogeniakí estía]

The variants for _house _are used in different contexts (hopefully someone can tell us exactly where).


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*rumah*


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> In Romanian it's *casă*. Other closely related words meaning "home" are *domiciliu* and *locuinţă*.
> 
> robbie



domiciliu = residence
locuinţă = dwelling

house is _casă _and that's it!


----------



## MarX

cALLgUrl said:


> In Philippines (Tagalog):
> 
> house--bahay
> home--tahanan
> 
> The two words are interchangeable, it just depends on how you use it in a sentence.


In Indonesian *tahanan* means _prisoner_ or _captive_.

I guess they are related because *tahan* means _to hold, keep_. So it probably developed to _home_ in Tagalog.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Manx:*

*thie*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Uzbek:*

*Uy*



*Turkmen:*

*Tam*


----------



## Christo Tamarin

jana.bo99 said:


> I am not sure if that was before, but I can try:
> 
> Slovenian: Hiša!
> 
> Croatian: Kuća!
> 
> German: Das Haus!
> 
> jana.bo


 
Bulgarian: *къща*, *дом*


----------



## bb3ca201

Gaelic

House: taigh


----------



## Saluton

Ukrainian: *дiм*
(dim, in the nominative and accusative cases, in others it would be дому (domu), дома (doma))


----------



## 2PieRad

Chinese
家 [jia1] home
房子 [fang2 zi] house


----------



## oveka

Saluton said:


> Ukrainian: *дiм*
> (dim, in the nominative and accusative cases, in others it would be дому (domu), дома (doma))


хата, дім, будинок (hose);  хижа, халупа (bad hose)


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

house - _casa _(either a place where one lives, or a single-dwelling house, as opposed to _pis _"appartment")
at home - _a casa_
at my house - _a casa meva_
at ...'s - _a ca ... _(especially in villages)
home - _llar _(much more limited than in English, almost poetic)
country house - _masia_
housing - _habitatge_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :*

northern Sardinian (Logudorese, Nuorese) : _domo _-> plural _"sas domos"_
southern Sardinian (Campidanese) : _domu _-> plural -> _"is domus"_

at home - _in domo_
at my house - _in domo mia/mea_
at ...'s - _in domo de_ (it means that you are in that house); _an domo de_ (a+in + domo de : it means that you are going to that house)

other related nouns :

_dominariu_ - apartment block
_palattu _(northern Sardinian) - palace
_palatzu _(southern Sardinian) - palace
_masu _- farmhouse
_cuile _- sheperd's hut (Latin _"cubile"_ - makeshift bed, refuge; same root of the English _"cubicle"_, which derives from _Cubiculus_, diminutive of _Cubile_)


----------



## apmoy70

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Greek:
> 
> House: _*οικία*_ [ikía], _*οίκος*_ [íkos], _*σπίτι*_ [spíti]
> Home: _*κατοικία*_ [katoikía], _*οικογενειακή εστία*_ [ikogeniakí estía]
> 
> The variants for _house _are used in different contexts (hopefully someone can tell us exactly where).


*«Οικία»* [iˈci.a] (fem.) < Classical *«οἰκίᾱ» oi̯kíā* (fem.) is the house as a building, in MoGr we use it either on doorbells or on mailboxes e.g. «Οικία Παπαδοπούλου» [iˈci.a pa.pa.ðɔˈpu.lu] --> _Papadopoulos' house_.

*«Οίκος»* [ˈi.kɔs] (masc.) < Classical *«οἶκος» oî̯kŏs* is in MoGr (i) the formal (Katharevousian) name of the built house, (ii) the household, (iii) a royal/imperial dynasty, e.g. «ο Οίκος των Αψβούργων» [ɔ ˈi.kɔs tɔn a.p͜sˈvur.ɣɔn] --> _The House of Hapsburgs._
Both «οἰκία, οἶκος» are from PIE *uei̯ḱ-/*uoi̯ḱ- _house_ cf Skt. विश् (víś), _settlement, dwelling-place_, Lat. vīcus, _small civilian settlement_ > Eng. vicinity; Proto-Slavic *vьsь, _village_ > Cz./Svk. ves, Pol. wieś, OCS вьсь > BCS вас/vas, Slo. vas.

*«Κατοικία»* [ka.tiˈci.a] (fem.) < Classical *«κατοικίᾱ» kătoi̯kíā* («κατά» + οἶκος) is in MoGr the residence and what we use when referring to a dwelling place, an abode. Often when filling out application forms or other formal documents, we're asked about our «τόπος κατοικίας» [ˈtɔ.pɔs ka.tiˈci.as] --> _place of residence_.

*«Οικογενειακή εστία»* [i.kɔ.ʝe.ni.aˈci esˈti.a] (both fem.) --> _family hearth_ is the poetic name of the family home, the household.
*«Ἑστίᾱ» Ηĕstíā* in ancient Greek culture was the name of the goddess of domesticity and family (Lat. Vesta), the central altar in the middle of the house was the *«ἑστίᾱ» hĕstíā* (fem.), the focal point of the house, where a fire was always kept alive as an offering to her.

*«Σπίτι»* [ˈspi.ti] (neut.) is the generic name of the house/home/abode/dwelling place in MoGr, an aphetism of the Byzantine Gr. *«ὁσπίτιον» ospítion* < Lat. hospitium --> initially _a dormitory-based accommodation especially in monasteries where pilgrims could find hospitality (hence the name)_, later in Byz. Gr. _the dwelling place in general_.


----------

